# Any Idea What this noise is???



## Steven85 (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is the thread I posted in the Golf/GTI VI forum... Any help please 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5558302-1100-Miles-and-a-weird-Knock...


----------

